# Accomplishments and Creations



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay I'm Whooped!

Yesterday, and last night was spent transferring more patterns (since I was a widow again this weekend). This afternoon, I was able to get out to the workshop and do some cutting. There's three (3) more that I cut, but two (2) of them have a boo-boo (I'll show it next time) and they wouldn't fit on the table tonight, anyway.

Today was 6.5 hours in the shop. I can't take credit for the bases that the four (4) "faces" sit on. These were purchased at Hobby Lobby yesterday because I was testing a different blending marker (than the last one I bought) to see if it would work. It didn't. (Dang-it.) Anyway, as I was cutting the "faces" today, I figured if they fit on the stand, it would make a nice change for the pattern; a variation, I guess. I also got the signs from last weekend sanded and the holes drilled for the smaller signs, as the last task for the evening. I still need to smooth them up and get them ready for staining, but the noses have been sanded and will fit a pair of glasses.

The last picture is the filing job I got from my disc sander; quickest filing job I've ever had :lol: good thing I had a finger nail there, or I'd have a skinned finger tip. (Got this as I was sanding down the nose area on the stands.)

P.S. Rick, does this look like a neat, orderly shop? :lol: I don't think so :lol: Needs a good cleaning, but I was too tired to get it done. If I don't get it done before next weekend, I'll have to do it before I start cutting next weekend.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

6.5 hours well spent Barb,except for the fingernail sanding,though close shaves are better than a full on accident. Thanks for showing us your good work. James.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Been busy. Great outcome.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice work as always. No insulation or drywall yet? Winter's almost here.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Barb, your shop is neat and orderly compared to what mine looks like right now. I have a Shopbot Desktop CNC on the floor just inside the door just to get it out of my van. I need to find time to put it in place and check out the spindle to make sure it is working correctly. Then I need to remove that spindle, return it to the customer and install my own spindle. The big problem is finding room for it in my crowded shop.

Looks like you are well on your way to getting stock for crafts shows for before Christmas shows.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good Barb, I like the stand idea too.
Herb


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

Awesome work and talent!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great going Barb,you’ve been one busy lady . You must be loving the new shop I’ll bet. 
Ps,could use some insulation though


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome....! ! !


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice work as always. No insulation or drywall yet? Winter's almost here.


Electrician is holding us up, Tom. Ken won't put the insulation or walls up until the electrician looks over his work, and things keep getting in the way to get him out here to finish putting in the electricity. Ken's plans include doing the insulation and walls while he's on unemployment this winter, and while I'm at work during the day. It will give him things to do besides sitting on the couch watching You Tube all day :lol: last winter every day I came home all I heard about was what he watched on You Tube. Very irritating.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Great going Barb,you’ve been one busy lady . You must be loving the new shop I’ll bet.
> Ps,could use some insulation though


Yeah, this coming from someone who knows, huh, Rick :lol: too flippin funny. Thanks for the giggle. 

Ken wants to do it for me this winter while I'm at work, if we can ever get the electrician out to finish up the electricity. Sick to death of working around all these extension cords. When I had the little shop, it was no bid deal. But in the bigger shop, it's a real pain.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

10 out of 10.....


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

That all looks great Barb, thanks for sharing. Are all the words/patterns done on a CNC?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

1fizgig said:


> That all looks great Barb, thanks for sharing. Are all the words/patterns done on a CNC?


Thank you, Steve. No, I do my patterns free hand. I print them out reversed, transfer the pattern to the wood, and using my trim routers, I cut them. If you go to my uploads, I posted a picture of one of my patterns in my last post.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Barb, looks great as always. I am always sanding down finger nails when I am sanding stuff but I am doing by hand so no worry about the fingers.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

For 110, matching color insulation to the same color is usually going to produce correct wiring. My shop is all 20 amps per circuit, and the wireing for each circuit is wrapped with color coded tape so there's no confusion, which also makes it easier to distribute the load without overloading any particular circuit. One circuit (blue) is only for AC/heat and LED lights. I only used it on rare occasions for a tool or a fan. There is ample spare capacity on that circuit.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Barb, I am always ready to help someone. So found this sign that I'll pass along to you. I figure you can make a small fortune of of this. Let me know if you want some more.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@DesertRatTom don't get your wires in a knot, it'll all get done when I can get my electrician out here to look over the wiring, install the box, then hook it to the house, and not before. Unless of course, you're licensed and want to come out here and finish the install.... :lol:


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Okay I'm Whooped!
> 
> Yesterday, and last night was spent transferring more patterns (since I was a widow again this weekend).


sorry to hear about your second husbands passing..:frown:. you did good work..


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@radios not literally. My other half left me to go hunting last weekend *giggle* I was a "Hunting Weekend Widow" (for the second weekend in a row)


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> @radios not literally. My other half left me to go hunting last weekend *giggle* I was a "Hunting Weekend Widow" (for the second weekend in a row)


 ok, then :smile: is in order.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

But was the “hunt” successful or mor like a lot of my fishing trips?&#55358;&#56618;


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@JFPNCM Like your fishing trip... :lol: but I got lots of patterns transferred ready for cutting, so all is good.


----------

